# Vitani the American Akita and the new wolfdog pup.



## WildSong (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is kind of my intro page, just to get you to know who I am and who my dogs are. 

First we have Vitani, my American Akita. She's a year and a half old (or thereabouts) and she's the sweetest dog. She's great with other dogs and pets, but she's a little too big to play with small kids if she gets excited, she'd probably knock them down. I've spent a ton of time excercising and socializing her, so I can trust her off leash on our hikes and know she'll turn around, come back, and sit at my side, all with one command. She's a great dog, but since my friend is back on her feet and taking her dog with her, we decided Vitani still needed a buddy.











All my life I've had stubborn/'aggressive' breeds. My mom raised Dobermans and Boxers when I was tiny, and when I was about 7, she let me get my own dog, a brazillian mastiff/chow chow mix that grew up to be very large/female dog aggressive. She was stubborn, but I taught her about a dozen tricks, and the only time she ever got nasty with a person was when the boy next door (about 10 years older than me) hit me with a hockey stick. She cleared a 4 foot fence and tackled him. But she constantly put herself between me and harms way, and she finally passed away last year in September. She had a massive stroke and had to be put to sleep. I had that dog since she was about 5 weeks old.

So, I set out to find my next companion, browsing dog breeds, craigslist, countless ads for puppies in newspapers and internet classifieds... I came across, you guessed it, wolf hybrids. Did tons of research, and finally settled on a breeder about 5 hours away. I went to visit, and the parents were stunning, the grandparents even more so.

I picked this boy out of the litter. He was much darker at a week old when I picked him up, but he's getting a weird blue-gray coloring, very different against his white toes and chest. And even if he's not the 50% wolf, 50% mal he's claimed to be, he's too cute for words, and he still needs a name. I haven't picked him up yet, but this is him at 3 weeks old.










Well, that's me in a nutshell. I can't wait to get to know you guys, I skimmed the forum already and saw some of you have akitas and hybrids too, not an easy thing to find!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous akita, and cuuuute puppy! It sounds like you know what you're in for with the hybrid but do all the research you can. They are very different than a regular ol stubborn/"aggressive"/strong willed type dog.


----------



## WildSong (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you! I've been doing all the research I can soak in that I can find.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Very cute baby you have there.
Do you have a link to a website of the parent or any pics? Was the 50-50 supposed to be a pure parent? Or just wd mixes adding up to the 50% mix? If they tried to say a parent was a pure then that is impossible. Pures can only breed once a year and they only have babies in the spring, no other time of the year.


----------



## WildSong (Oct 21, 2011)

They didn't have a website but when I go to pick him up I'll take more pictures of the parents and grandarents. He's an F3, his parents were 50/50's too, with great tempermeants.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a cute little pup!
I LOVE your akita's coloring.


----------



## WildSong (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! Her markings are more obvious in person.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

If you get a wolfdog, this website http://www.wolfdog.org/ might be helpful for you! Gorgeous Akita and gorgeous puppy btw ;-)


----------



## WildSong (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, I've read over that website a few times, though some of the links don't seem to work for me on that page?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

That site is about czechoslovakian wolfdogs they are not the same as american wolfdogs

Now this site is about american wolfdogs http://wolfdogforum.com/forum/


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Cindy23323 said:


> That site is about czechoslovakian wolfdogs they are not the same as american wolfdogs
> 
> Now this site is about american wolfdogs http://wolfdogforum.com/forum/


As far as I see that site is about wolf hybrids, a big difference to any wolf dog breed.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope, its about american wolfdogs, they're called wolfdogs, not wolf hybrids anymore because in 1993 dogs were reclassified from Canis familiarus to Canis lupus familiarus making them the same species, so it made the term hybrid incorrect. Besides thats what the topic starter is talking about anyway, not czek wds so why would they read about czek wds and not american wds when thats what they're talking about getting?.


----------

